# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Willing to offer some help with Russian

## shnuddy

If you need any help with Russian and you think that a native-speaker could be helpful, contact me. I see it as a mutually helpful communication. PM me and we will discuss everything in greater detail.

----------


## Lampada

> If you need any help with Russian and you think that a native-speaker could be helpful, contact me. I see it as a mutually helpful communication. PM me and we will discuss everything in greater detail.

 Если предлагаемая помощь предполагает оплату, Вы должны здесь указать Ваши расценки.

----------


## Lampada

> If you need any help with Russian and you think that a native-speaker could be helpful, contact me. I see it as a mutually helpful communication. PM me and we will discuss everything in greater detail.

 You have to follow forum rules:   Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals) 
Please reply, otherwise I'll have to delete your post.

----------


## shnuddy

It's free of charge.

----------

